
Ask HN: Job offer in SFyes? no? - tonym9428
Got a statistician offer at a small startup in the San Francisco area (san ramon) and wanted your thoughts on cost of living and other factors. For those who moved there from the midwest, was it worth it.
======
nikhizzle
So San Ramon (I live in the next town over), is much cheaper than the
peninsula, South Bay or the city.

Rent is a half to a third of what it is in any of the above areas.

------
throwaway21816
>From the midwest

Everything will cost way more than expected.

The VC "culture" (and I use that term very loosely) is going to pop when
investors get tired of disruptive washing machine sharing apps and that entire
area is just going to be an expensive wasteland. If you have a job currently
avoid the bay area like the plague it is. Any major "tech town" is going to
have similar issues but SF is the nexus of the problem

